# اجهزة تاتو مؤقت*اجهزة ليزر حديثه لازالة الشعر*اجهزة بدكير فرنسيه*ابر وحبوب تبييض سويس



## الرمال (26 أبريل 2011)

شركة الرمال لبيع اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل واجهزة الليزر فرنسا
موقع متخصص ببيع المنتجات الفاخرة والنادرة من مستحضرات التجميل والكريمات واجهزة الليزر​منتجات شركة الرمال​اجهزة ليزر منزليه تعمل بنفس تقنية اجهزة الصالونات مزوده بنظام تبريد​------------​جهاز كريستال المنزلي لتقشير الوجه بواسطة الاملاح الخاصه وهي تعمل على ازالة الرؤس السوداء وازالة القشره الميته في الوجه والجسم​------------​اجهزة تاتو مؤقت مع الوان التاتو صناعه المانيه- ويمكنك عمل التاتو في البيت لسهولة استخدامها - وتوجد الوان تجلس شهرين او الوان تجلس اسبوعين مع مثبت الوان​ 
------------​
ابر تبييض سويسريه من المواد الطبيعيه وليس لها اي ضرر يذكر.ومصرح بها من قبل وزارة الصحه في الاتحاد الاوربي​------------​حبوب تبييض المانيه لتبييض الجسم خلال شهرين فقط​ 
------------​
كريمات تبييض الجسم وازالة السواد تحت العين وشد الجلد​ 
------------​
كيراتين بلو اوت برازيلي.وجميع انواع الكيراتين
ميك اب من ماركات عالميه واصليه السائل والبودره​------------​اجهزة ليزر للتنحيف المنزلي, وهي تعمل على حرق وتذويب الدهون تحت الجلد بكل سهوله ومن خلال 6 جلسات مركزه على المناطق التي تودين ازالتها​------------​ابر وحبوب تبييض سويسريه اصليه تعطي نتائج من اول كورس
------------
لانجري اوربي من الدرجه الاولى صناعه فرنسيه وموديلات حديثه من ازياء لافور الفرنسيه
------------
ابر بوتكس ,اصليه ومن شركة- اليركان- البريطانيه​------------​ابر تكبير الشفايف, اصليه من شركة -اليركان- البريطانيه​------------​ابر تكبير المؤخره, اصليه من شركة -كيو مايد -السويديه​------------​اجهزة تكبير الثدي وشده ,صناعه المانيه​------------​اعشاب طبيه وعلاجات مختلفه اوربيه مضمونه وغذاء الملكه الاصلي​------------​وكريمات لعلاج البواسير من دون اجراء عمليه​------------​حبوب تنحيف المانيه وفرنسيه فعاله​------------​مشط الليزر , لانبات الشعر وتقوية بويصلات الشعر صناعه امريكيه​-----------------------------------------------------------------​تجهيز لمشاغل ومراكز التجميل باحدث اجهزة الليزر لازالة الشعر,​والتنحيف ,
اجهزة اي بي ال, لازالة الشعر والتنحيف
واجهزة مساج متطوره -مقاعد حلاقه,مرايا,مغاسل شعر,ديكورات مشاغل فرنسيه​
------------​احجار بركانيه للمساج وهي حديثه في العالم العربي​ 
-----------​
تجهيز العيادات الطبيه والمختبريه باحدث الاجهزه الاوربيه الاصليه والمكفوله​-----------​تجهيز المستشفيات وعيادات التجميل كافه بكافة المستلزمات الطبيه​ 
---------------------------​
اقامة دورات تعلم استخدام اجهزة الليزر لازالة الشعر والتنحيف وكل استخدامات هذه الاجهزه
وعلى يد خبراء من فرنسا والسويد وللمزيد من المعلومات تفضلو بزيارة موقعنا​------------------------------------------------------------​فروعنا في اكثر من بلد عربي واوربي​والتوصيل لجميع دول العالم بكل سهوله وبدون تعقيدات وكذالك التوصيل للبيت
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هاتف الشركه فرنسا​0033661087632​ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هاتف مقرنا في العراق​009647504545582​ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
للمزيد من المنتجات والاتصال باقرب وكيل يرجى زيارة موقعنا
اضغط لدخول الموقع​​​​​
*www.alrmal.net*


----------



## الرمال (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: اجهزة تاتو مؤقت*اجهزة ليزر حديثه لازالة الشعر*اجهزة بدكير فرنسيه*ابر وحبوب تبييض *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (9 مايو 2011)

*رد: اجهزة تاتو مؤقت*اجهزة ليزر حديثه لازالة الشعر*اجهزة بدكير فرنسيه*ابر وحبوب تبييض *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (21 مايو 2011)

*رد: اجهزة تاتو مؤقت*اجهزة ليزر حديثه لازالة الشعر*اجهزة بدكير فرنسيه*ابر وحبوب تبييض *

http://www.alrmal.net


----------



## الرمال (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: اجهزة تاتو مؤقت*اجهزة ليزر حديثه لازالة الشعر*اجهزة بدكير فرنسيه*ابر وحبوب تبييض *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .


----------



## الرمال (1 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اجهزة تاتو مؤقت*اجهزة ليزر حديثه لازالة الشعر*اجهزة بدكير فرنسيه*ابر وحبوب تبييض *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اجهزة تاتو مؤقت*اجهزة ليزر حديثه لازالة الشعر*اجهزة بدكير فرنسيه*ابر وحبوب تبييض *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------

